# Buying and importing from Ireland



## Horse-Rider (8 December 2011)

Hey , im interested in travelling too ireland for a youngster too bring on. Just wondering anyones experiences? and too answer a few questions!! What happens on the ferry , regarding me/ jeep&emptytrailer (outbound) ? What will happen with the horse homebound ? Also if i purchased the horse , the passport wouldnt be registered in my name so am i allowed too return with the horse on the same day ? Also what are the cheapest/ safest ferrys too go book ? Do i have to book in advance? Im in south wales so easy access to swansea/ pembroke docks  , Many Thanks


----------



## *Spider* (8 December 2011)

I'd go to Goresbridge Horse sales if I were you. By a well bred 3yo, leave it over winter and break in in Summer. 
My horse was sold as a 3yo for £150, Clover Hill bloodlines. 
Lovely chap who has grown into his hooves. Can imagine him being horrendous looking as a youngster as he is so tall and gangly. Spoke to breeder who told me he was the most horrendous looking and mannered foal and youngster he's ever had. Now he is beautiful and well mannered. Still very babyish and cheeky, but never malicious, such a sweetheart.
He was broken in Ireland by an established equestrian centre. They told me he was very easy and well mannered.
This horse is one in a million, and has such potential. Jumps 1m40 with ease and will not refuse any jump. An attitude to die for and very affectionate.
He's only problem is that he's a grey who loves to use poo as a pillow, but apart from that, he's perfect!
Sorry I went on about my boy, but yes, definitely go along the Goresbridge route. Ugly ducklings turn out to be beautiful swans!


----------



## Cobiau Cymreig Wyllt (8 December 2011)

Horse-Rider said:



			Hey , im interested in travelling too ireland for a youngster too bring on. Just wondering anyones experiences? and too answer a few questions!! What happens on the ferry , regarding me/ jeep&emptytrailer (outbound) ? What will happen with the horse homebound ? Also if i purchased the horse , the passport wouldnt be registered in my name so am i allowed too return with the horse on the same day ? Also what are the cheapest/ safest ferrys too go book ? Do i have to book in advance? Im in south wales so easy access to swansea/ pembroke docks  , Many Thanks
		
Click to expand...

If I remember rightly, when you return with (hopefully) full trailer, you are classed as freight..you get put with all the lorries and other horse-boxes and get a meal ticket to eat with the truckers! Outbound/empty you are a regular passenger..the horse stays on board trailer obvs on the way home...you tuck them up then leave them...if there is a specific problem (or you have good reason to) they will take you down for a supervised visit if you ask...yes do book in advance, you will get all your proper homebound freight passes etc...yes you can return home on same day with passport (well, we did and no one seemed interested to check) can't remember what ferry we used, we travelled from holyhead as in north wales...we had great fun, met great people..an all round memorable experience. Came back with a TB grandson of Sadlers Wells from a smart yard and a blue and white bog trotter from the back end of beyond!!


----------



## dieseldog (8 December 2011)

I bought a horse in Ireland and decided it was cheaper to fly over and hire a car,  and then pay a transporter to bring the horse back.  I paid 250 Euros to get the horse delivered to Bath.  When I was looking at Ferries it was £250 just for a normal car to go over, never mind your petrol costs to get to the ferry - but I guess that depends how far you live from the port.

The flights and hire car were about £100.

The transporter arranged everything, he had the passport etc, all worked out fine.

Good luck if you decide to go.


----------



## *Spider* (8 December 2011)

*Spider* said:



			I'd go to Goresbridge Horse sales if I were you. By a well bred 3yo, leave it over winter and break in in Summer. 
My horse was sold as a 3yo for £150, Clover Hill bloodlines. 
Lovely chap who has grown into his hooves. Can imagine him being horrendous looking as a youngster as he is so tall and gangly. Spoke to breeder who told me he was the most horrendous looking and mannered foal and youngster he's ever had. Now he is beautiful and well mannered. Still very babyish and cheeky, but never malicious, such a sweetheart.
He was broken in Ireland by an established equestrian centre. They told me he was very easy and well mannered.
This horse is one in a million, and has such potential. Jumps 1m40 with ease and will not refuse any jump. An attitude to die for and very affectionate.
He's only problem is that he's a grey who loves to use poo as a pillow, but apart from that, he's perfect!
Sorry I went on about my boy, but yes, definitely go along the Goresbridge route. Ugly ducklings turn out to be beautiful swans!
		
Click to expand...

My £150 boy


----------



## irish_only (8 December 2011)

I think I speak for one of many irish horse breeders on this forum who live in England. 
Have you looked over here? There are many breeders listed in the IDHS website, and quite a few of us have Irish horses that the Irish would quite like to have back over there for their bloodlines.


----------



## *Spider* (8 December 2011)

irish_only, I'm not really sure what you mean by your post.
Especially the 'Irish would quite like to have back overe there for their bloodlines' part.
Please explain


----------



## irish_only (9 December 2011)

Twenty years ago when Irish horses were at a premium price, we silly English were paying for them, so they sold a hell of a lot of their best bloodlines for huge prices to us in the UK. Since prices have dropped, and they also realised that they had parted with these good bloodlines, they have been trying to buy them back. I used to get 2 or 3 phone calls every winter from irish people saying they heard on the grapevine that my stallion was for sale.
Other conversations that have been repeated from Irish judges and inspectors when discussing the english going over to Ireland to the sales is "Don't bother, you've got the best Irish horses in the UK".


----------



## *Spider* (9 December 2011)

Oh I see, thankyou for explaining that! 
I think the reason people want to go to Ireland is the ridicously cheap prices, eg. my youngster going for £150


----------



## irish_only (9 December 2011)

*Spider* said:



			Oh I see, thankyou for explaining that! 
I think the reason people want to go to Ireland is the ridicously cheap prices, eg. my youngster going for £150
		
Click to expand...

I can understand the reason, but I have sold my youngsters this year for ridiculously low prices, but only to those who dared to ring and ask me
I'm sure if people rang around they would find some nice young horses, perhaps not quite as cheap as in Ireland, but still a bargain.


----------



## amage (9 December 2011)

*Spider* said:



			Oh I see, thankyou for explaining that! 
I think the reason people want to go to Ireland is the ridicously cheap prices, eg. my youngster going for £150
		
Click to expand...

TBH you got lucky! Not every nice youngster is going dirt cheap and there is well bred horses still to be got here from younger pedigrees but you won't pick them up for dirt money!


----------



## JanetGeorge (9 December 2011)

amage said:



			TBH you got lucky! Not every nice youngster is going dirt cheap and there is well bred horses still to be got here from younger pedigrees but you won't pick them up for dirt money!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed!  prices in Ireland are **** at present - but £150 isn't even meat money.  At the ID sale at Goresbridge last week - mainly weanlings and yearlings, the average was 685 euros. (And there would have been some very poor foals helping bring down the average!)  A small number of 2 and 3 year olds between 975 and 1700 euros (unbacked).  Most breeders with QUALITY stock are selling privately for much better prices.

Unfortunately, while there are some very good breeders in Ireland who produce good horses well - and sell for realistic prices, there are also a LOT of 'backyard' breeders who don't - and sell at any old price because they can't afford to run them on and feed them.  These horses (often wormy, feet not done, hardly handled) get dumped at sales and make it appear horses are cheap - but cheap horses are usually cheap for a reason!


----------

